# poison curare rahmen



## Deleted 132705 (8. Januar 2011)

LINK

nur noch bis morgen mittag.

minimumpreis ist 180 euro!!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Januar 2011)

da er nicht wegging hier nochmal:

LINK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (9. Januar 2011)

auf grund einer beschwerde des user lokibottrop,steht hier nicht mehr das sein preis total Ã¼berzogen ist und das es denn rahmen neu mit dÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 299â¬ gibt

dein rahmen ist ein sammelsorium von baujahren ist standart weiss ,ohne dekor ,ohne dÃ¤mpfer ,und du willst denn neupreis???????


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Januar 2011)

zum einen ist dein verhalten geschäftsschädigend, zum anderen sollte das mein ding sein oder?? ebenfalls ist ja die frage ob der rahmen nicht auch schon darunter weggeht!


----------

